# early 50's..still TTC



## Sarana37 (Mar 6, 2010)

Hi 

I'm in my early 50's, and TTC for 15 years, totally naturally... 
now I am now sadly single again, and looking at any options left, most realistically at clinics abroad for DE.

I realise that my chances are extremely thin, yet I absolutely have to try, at least. 
This is such a tricky area for me as I fear the scorn of friends and others who may disapprove, because of my age, so this column is the only place I can reveal these needs, and seek support...and believe it or not, I only found it yesterday...So far, I have never spoken to ANY friend about this.

I would love to hear from anyone with any advice at all. I'm thinking of Ukraine or Russia, due to lower costs...should I get some consultations done here first? I'm London based, and afraid my GP will just laugh me out of the surgery! Should I go to the LWC for example? What tests should I ask for? I am bewildered by all the technical info on many messages, though I know I will soon have to understand it all

yours, in great ignorance yet also hope,

Sarana


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi if you interested in treatment in Poland maybe I could search for you
I am Polish and live in England but I have many friends who have tratment in Poland
Good luck


----------



## Sarana37 (Mar 6, 2010)

Thank you Grejka - any information at all would be really useful. I think the biggest obstacle is that I am now over 50, and many clinics will not treat women of my age, Thanks


----------



## Rose39 (Dec 9, 2007)

Sarana37 - Welcome!

Do come and join us on the single ladies' thread!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=403.0

Rose xx


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

Sarana37 - I could give yoo few emails clinik in Poland if you want and you can ask qestions


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

1) http://www.kriobank.pl/angielski/eadres.htm
2) http://www.invicta.pl/home/h_kontakt
3) http://www.vitrolive.pl/index.php?ln=en
4) http://www.en.gameta.pl/
5) http://www.novum.com.pl/index.php?p=home
6) http://www.doz.pl/lekarze/l52245-0-0_0-NZOZ._Centrum_Polozniczo-Ginekologiczne_Bocian_G._Mrugacz_P.Pietrewicz_s.j.

**This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites**


----------



## fairywings (Feb 19, 2009)

and welcome to Fertility Friends Sarana 

I will leave you some board links that I think you will find helpful  . Please have a good look around the boards, feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. Fertility Friends is such a huge support. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too (add them to your buddy list in your profile!), lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Peer Support (for asking fertility and treatment related questions of your fellow FFers) ~ * CLICK HERE

*Donor sperm/eggs ~ *CLICK HERE

*TTC over 40 ~ *CLICK HERE

*Single Women ~ *   CLICK HERE  

*Treatment Outside The UK ~ *  CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. It's a small world!

Wishing you lots of luck    and 

Keep in touch

Fairywings xx


----------



## Sarana37 (Mar 6, 2010)

thanks so much grejka - do you know if these clinics treat women over 50? I know that many in europe do not. It's very helpful to have this list - I will look at these links


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

Sarana37 - you have to ask them I dont know about age limit but if I can help with anything let me know


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I am at the LWC in Harley street and have found them most professional, accommodating and friendly.

I am still under 40, but the approach at the LWC is to be non judgmental. You can have implications counselling to discuss all of the issues, for instance donor conception and welfare of the child. They would want to know that you have support if you are single.

If you attend one of the Inseminars (open day), you get to informally meet the staff and make enquiries - not sure if they still do it, but if you book an initial consultation at the seminar the price of the consultation is heavily discounted. The consultation includes a talk with the doctor, medical check up, pelvic ultrasound scan and counselling session.
Taking all your blood test results, smear result, chlamydia result and previous notes with you speeds things up.
They also have an egg share program, which could benefit you if you want to be a recipient.


----------



## Sasha2016 (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi

When I was looking into clinics I asked them all about their upper age limit. The LWC said 52. The Lister's is at least 50 and probably higher if you went and spoke to them. The LWC has just been in the news for potentially treating two women of 58 so you are just a babe at 50 reallly!

Don't be put off if this is really what you want. Your chances with donor eggs are as high as a young woman's as your womb doesn't age apparently 

Get phoning round and don't be put off by ill informed receptionists. The first time I phoned one of the clinics, they told me that 45 was their upper age limit and that they would check my passport. That was absolute rubbish as I was soon to find. I am 45 years old and awaiting my result next week. It is with my own eggs but I am still thinking that I may use DE in the future. The waiting list at LWC for donor eggs is two years but you could do this  much faster abroad if your heart is really set on it. The world is changing, women are living longer and I doubt whether there will be any raised eyebrows at all ten or so years from now. 

Let me know how you get on. 

Georgia May


----------

